# Ian Poulter's Clothes Company Rip Off



## Cairdie (Apr 14, 2016)

All Scots should avoid using Poulter's IJP Design website. Â£15.95 is the p&p to send a shirt to ANYWHERE in Scotland while England and Wales are Â£4.95. Austria, Germany, France, Italy and CANADA are exactly the same price and China and S. Africa only 4 quid more. 
An utter disgrace.
Whether Poulter himself knows is anyone's guess.


----------



## brendy (Apr 14, 2016)

Now you got that off your chest, welcome to the Golf Monthly forums.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2016)

Cairdie said:



			All Scots should avoid using Poulter's IJP Design website. Â£15.95 is the p&p to send a shirt to ANYWHERE in Scotland while England and Wales are Â£4.95. Austria, Germany, France, Italy and CANADA are exactly the same price and China and S. Africa only 4 quid more. 
An utter disgrace.
Whether Poulter himself knows is anyone's guess.
		
Click to expand...

Is there any problem with the postage price different to different countries ?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is there any problem with the postage price different to different countries ?
		
Click to expand...

Not different countries though. This is a poor show indeed, if true.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Not different countries though. This is a poor show indeed, if true.
		
Click to expand...

They use Fed Ex now - previously it was with UPS so no doubt the pricing has come down from that. I have to pay to get it delivered 1 mile which is how far I am away from them. 

Not sure where the nearest Fed Ex depot is in Scotland but that's what the costs will be determined by and seems they have been put in with N.Ireland and Isle of Man. When I post a parcel from here to Scotland the price is around the Â£15-20 mark dependant on weight obviously.


----------



## Val (Apr 14, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They use Fed Ex now - previously it was with UPS so no doubt the pricing has come down from that. I have to pay to get it delivered 1 mile which is how far I am away from them. 

Not sure where the nearest Fed Ex depot is in Scotland but that's what the costs will be determined by and seems they have been put in with N.Ireland and Isle of Man. When I post a parcel from here to Scotland the price is around the Â£15-20 mark dependant on weight obviously.
		
Click to expand...

It cost me under a tenner to send a set of clubs to London including insurance so unsure where your figures come from Phil and if that is what you are paying maybe you should shop around.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2016)

Val said:



			It cost me under a tenner to send a set of clubs to London including insurance so unsure where your figures come from Phil and if that is what you are paying maybe you should shop around.
		
Click to expand...

I just go with Parcelforce - always been solid for me if no doubt more expensive.


----------



## Val (Apr 14, 2016)

Cairdie said:



			All Scots should avoid using Poulter's IJP Design website. Â£15.95 is the p&p to send a shirt to ANYWHERE in Scotland while England and Wales are Â£4.95. Austria, Germany, France, Italy and CANADA are exactly the same price and China and S. Africa only 4 quid more. 
An utter disgrace.
Whether Poulter himself knows is anyone's guess.
		
Click to expand...

I know what it says on the shipping page but if you actually go through the process of placing an order you'll get it for Â£4.95 to central Scotland. My assumption would be it's Â£15.95 to the Islands


----------



## Break90 (Apr 15, 2016)

Will be higher for Highlands and Islands, same with most if not all carriers.


----------



## stirry (Apr 20, 2016)

I have bought polo shirts before from IPJ and the shipping cost to Glasgow has only been Â£4.95, last one was purchased in March.

Also found them excellent to deal with, I am sure if you drop them an email they will confirm the costs to you .


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 20, 2016)

Postage to the Highlands and islands is always more expensive.
It is part of the Better Together/All In It Together package.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Postage to the Highlands and islands is always more expensive.
*It is part of the Better Together/All In It Together package.*

Click to expand...

I must admit that is impressive :thup:


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 21, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			It is part of the Better Together/All In It Together package.
		
Click to expand...

Thats nice, I never knew Poulter was part of the scheme. Good to know.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 21, 2016)

some companies take the hiss when it comes to Scotland and the highlands and islands for postage. 

i recently tried to buy a Gretsch from a dealer in England and he would not even sell it to me "due to costs for a parcel to H&I"

we get royally ripped off up here


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 22, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			some companies take the hiss when it comes to Scotland and the highlands and islands for postage. 

i recently tried to buy a Gretsch from a dealer in England and he would not even sell it to me "due to costs for a parcel to H&I"

we get royally ripped off up here
		
Click to expand...

so it's somehow not right to charge someone the correct amount to get a parcel delivered to them in a remote out of the way location?


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 22, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			so it's somehow not right to charge someone the correct amount to get a parcel delivered to them in a remote out of the way location?
		
Click to expand...

Ok, so i can buy a tee shirt which would virtually fit an an A4 envelope and get charged Â£15 P&P for the Highlands and islands despite Inverness being on the mainland and almost the same distance from Glasgow as Aberdeen is, while Aberdeen gets no upcharge.
but i can send a golf club by PF and a package 10 times the size to anywhere in the UK for less than most companies would charge for an small item of clothing.

no one says we should not pay the going rate, its getting ripped off we find hard to swallow


----------



## Jacko_G (May 2, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			Ok, so i can buy a tee shirt which would virtually fit an an A4 envelope and get charged Â£15 P&P for the Highlands and islands despite Inverness being on the mainland and almost the same distance from Glasgow as Aberdeen is, while Aberdeen gets no upcharge.
but i can send a golf club by PF and a package 10 times the size to anywhere in the UK for less than most companies would charge for an small item of clothing.

no one says we should not pay the going rate, its getting ripped off we find hard to swallow
		
Click to expand...


Totally agree.

Worst part of getting to Sneckie now is the blooming average speed cameras.


----------



## Cairdie (Jul 14, 2016)

Â£4.95 was the cost to all mainland UK addresses. They re evaluated and decided Scots should pay Â£15.95. I've contacted them all right and was told it was lack of volume to Scotland that was the problem with their carrier. Presumably the volume going to Wales is greater!!!!!!


----------



## Val (Jul 14, 2016)

Cairdie said:



			Â£4.95 was the cost to all mainland UK addresses. They re evaluated and decided Scots should pay Â£15.95. I've contacted them all right and was told it was lack of volume to Scotland that was the problem with their carrier. Presumably the volume going to Wales is greater!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Can you explain why I paid Â£4.95 to Lanarkshire then?


----------



## IanM (Jul 18, 2016)

Cairdie said:



			All Scots should avoid using Poulter's IJP Design website. Â£15.95 is the p&p to send a shirt to ANYWHERE in Scotland while England and Wales are Â£4.95. Austria, Germany, France, Italy and CANADA are exactly the same price and China and S. Africa only 4 quid more. 
An utter disgrace.
Whether Poulter himself knows is anyone's guess.
		
Click to expand...

Seems less draconian than NOT charging Scottish, Welsh and Northern Irish students in Scottish Universities while charging English ones!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 19, 2016)

Cairdie said:



			Â£4.95 was the cost to all mainland UK addresses. They re evaluated and decided Scots should pay Â£15.95. I*'ve contacted them all right and was told it was lack of volume to Scotland* that was the problem with their carrier. Presumably the volume going to Wales is greater!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps the good people of Scotland have better taste ....


----------

